# Falling in love



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

What's peoples opinions on if this is even possible?
As you know from my last post i recently had a fukn horrible split with the guy i thought was the love of my life. Its made me think a lot about love, and what its all about and if i really loved him and what feelings are and how i feel them and rah rah rah

I also have an overwhelming desire to sleep with some hot guy. To be loved and be in love. And an unbelievable fear this will never happen for me again.

So yeah, does everyone feel that falling in love is possible with DP? We talk about deadening of emotions- I am ripped apart by the loss of my boyfriend but have barely managed to cry. I just feel physically sick. And I have this crazy longing to be close to someone.

Any thoughts?


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

jeanie82 said:


> What's peoples opinions on if this is even possible?
> As you know from my last post i recently had a fukn horrible split with the guy i thought was the love of my life. Its made me think a lot about love, and what its all about and if i really loved him and what feelings are and how i feel them and rah rah rah
> 
> I also have an overwhelming desire to sleep with some hot guy. To be loved and be in love. And an unbelievable fear this will never happen for me again.
> ...


Of course you will. I thought I'll never have a g/f because who wants a dreaming guy???

Well I got married and am about to become a father.

Your dp will decrease or go away and you'll be OK


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

how old are ya jeanie


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

jeanie82 said:


> What's peoples opinions on if this is even possible?
> As you know from my last post i recently had a fukn horrible split with the guy i thought was the love of my life. Its made me think a lot about love, and what its all about and if i really loved him and what feelings are and how i feel them and rah rah rah
> 
> I also have an overwhelming desire to sleep with some hot guy. To be loved and be in love. And an unbelievable fear this will never happen for me again.
> ...


I deffinitly think its possible, as I am in love, and she is the best thing that has happend to me, were having some trouble right now, but I wont give up on her because she is the best thing that has ever happend to me.

and thats from my heart.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I've never been in love....aahhhhhh apart from with Jah, God or wateva u know...forgiveness

meh.....


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

DP makes me complicated. Chicks dig it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

How can you expect to ?fall in love? with some one if you don?t give your mind a rest from DR/DP, you tend to think a lot about the person you really care about (and may fall for)? it?s a great way to get DR/DP off you mind but because of that you may set yourself up for pain because you could look far too keen.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I would love a girlfriend..I've never had one you see.....or just someone to sit down and chat with


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

closetome said:


> I would love a girlfriend..I've never had one you see.....or just someone to sit down and chat with


you lucky ?$%?$... man!... don't get one!... they are a bloody pain! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

*hides under his t-shirt while rubbing the top of his head*?. Erm?. ?was it something I said??... :lol: *slowly walks to the exit* heh


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

*opens the exit door while looking at you*...* points outside and makes you aware where to go*... chop chop now :wink: :lol:


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm so lonley...it's nice and really touching when u have someone to laugh with na dhow accepts u 100% and u don't have to pretend around them

 when will my time come...........


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Egassem Lanimilbus - I am but 24 years of age. I feel 100.

Medo - thank you for your post, makes me feel there is a point to go on. I'm very happy for you also. Did you meet your wife when you were heavily/lightly dp'ed? How is your DP now?


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

jeanie82 said:


> Egassem Lanimilbus - I am but 24 years of age. I feel 100.
> 
> Medo - thank you for your post, makes me feel there is a point to go on. I'm very happy for you also. Did you meet your wife when you were heavily/lightly dp'ed? How is your DP now?


We met when my dp lifted a bit. Then during our relationship I had ups and downs. I never told her about my condition, only when she asks me whats wrong i say I have headache or I feel anxious.(she didnt know my pain) After we got married I got severly dp'd and I told her all. She understood me and offered her help. Now I feel OK, but she is urging me to see a psychiatrist as she believes I can cure my illness 100%. She says I was a wonderfull person when I was more ill and that I will be "the best" if I get healed.

So all you have to do is find the right person Jeanie.

Oh and for the record, one might think my wife is probably a desperate person for a man and thats why she is sticking with me. Quite the opposite, she is a teacher and very attractive woman.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

*zips mouth* :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Personally I think acceptance and respect are the most important thing.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

"Oh and as cliche as it is to say, your time will come when it's meant to come"

comforting...


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

no i meant it in a sincere way, it was comforting

it sucks being lonley, i've been like it for a good few years now but i put myself in this situation by doing drugs


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

I really don't know if i've been "in love" before... humm


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it really "all that good"?... sounds like a pain =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Would I get daily shoulder massages as well? My shoulder are killin me! =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

How... bout... "foot massages"? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Including the "love muscle"? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Ohhh so you do have something to "say/add" but you're holding it back?.. tutt tutt =P


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

The thing about love is that the more you give, the more you get. And you don't get any if you don't give any. You have to love yourself first 

....

EP: Please don't take that last line out of context :lol:


----------

